# The Purge



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

Firstly a brief introduction about me, I'm a 17 year old who's gotten back into 40k after a 3 year break and I'm glad to be back!

I have decided to push my limits in terms of converting and painting, so I thought I should document my progress. I am starting Chaos marines, and following 'the purge' colour scheme and style. which for those who don't know is a nurgle-esque scheme. Primary colours are a dark or rotten green and black. I plan to also give the trim of the armour a faded gold which i think will compliment the green quite well.



I plan to be posting updates every couple of days! (*ANY* tips are welcome)

First off is my daemon prince slight conversions:
-cloth over his eyes
-extra horns


















I will be sculpting him a new right hand so I can give him a scythe, which should fit in with the overall theme of the army. I won't have the miniature drill for a few days so I wont have many updates until then.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

First off, welcome back to 40k :grin:
And a log to my favorite army to boot <3

Now, I love Nurlge, and the purge, and this conversion idea 
Although I don't really like horns on the chaos models, but to each his own! 

Looks good so far, hope you keep it up, also welcome to Heresy :grin:


----------



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

I was considering removing all the horns and mouth and giving him feeder tendrils, but that was far beyond my current skills!

But thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome Val, always nice to see another Aussie. 

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh I forogt about the Aussie status  More rep for you :grin:

Feeder tendrils wont be too hard, grab a lictor and chop that bitch up :grin:
Also, cindiquil is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

I didn't think there would be too many Aussie's on here.

I shall attempt those feeder tendrils tomorrow, when I'm not so tired! I don't have ANY bits, I sold my previous armies after I quit. Should I try using green stuff in very thin rolls? or any other ideas?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm by far a good modeler, but honestly I'd kit bash some genestealer tendrils or somthing. But if you want to GS it, I'd use rolls, curved and hooked. General crap cut into them :grin:


----------



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks, I shall attempt it tomorrow!
I'm far from a great modeller myself, but hey if it doesn't work out I always have the current head


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

if they're gonna be long and thin, use a wire skeleton first, that way they'll support their own weight


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Never thought of that. Thats a good idea none the less!


----------



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sticking with the current head for now, but here is an update on his/it's new blade. I'll further sand it tomorrow. This is my first time sculpting a new weapon entirely so as always any comments or ways I can improve are more than welcome 


















Here is the simplistic base, I've never liked 'busy' bases, especially because this prince is a very busy and detailed model itself.









I have 20 marines and a rhino coming in the mail soon but unfortunately I can't get the undercoat until the 15th of August (my 18th) as my parents don't exactly support me with this hobby...


----------



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

First of many nurgle marines


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

love the scythe as a weapon on the DP and agree with you about minimalist bases. the one thing thats always annoyed me about the DP is that left arm flipping the bird. never liked it. But i DO like your efforts so far!

the marines look good as well


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with mixer mate. Love the work on the scythe so far, as you mentioned just needs some sanding and smoothing. Plague Marines are looking good so far but could stand with a bit of highlighting in my opinion, mostly on the green parts of the armor. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

I have smoothed and sanded the scythe and have undercoated the DP, I'll get to work on painting him soon.
How would you recommend highlighting the plague marines, while still keeping the same dark look?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would just go back and highlight with the base color that you used before the wash. It will define the areas that need defined without changing the overall brightness or color tone.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

love the DP scythe! 
Looking good mate :victory:


----------



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been painting a fair bit and finally made and undercoated the 20 marines and rhino. This update is mainly to get some criticism and assistance on my painting skills (or lack of)
Here is my Daemon Prince who is starting to come together, this is the first time attempting to highlight without dry brushing. Can you tell me what I am doing wrong, I think I need to blend the colours more but I dont know how to do that. 
















As you can see I have only done the top half and even that is a work in progress. The flame filled armour will be cleaned up a lot too.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

For your first time blending you are doing pretty good mate! The trick to blending is that the transitions between colors need to be subtle steps so as not to draw attention to the shifts in tone. I would suggest just adding another layer between the each of the colors. 

To explain a bit. Right now it looks like you have three different colors on the skin right now. Well the transition between the very darkest color and the one right on top of that is very drastic and noticeable. Same with that layer to the highest layer of highlight right now. If you were to add a color that was a mix of the base and the first layer, between the base and the first layer the transition would be smoother and less drastic. 

So as a model it should look like this:
Base layer
mix of base layer and middle layer
Middle layer
Mix of Middle and Highest
Highest

The more transition colors you use the more gradual and smoother the shading and highlighting will be. I hope my ramblings made sense.


----------



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

I did think there was too much of a difference. Your ramblings made plenty of sense, I've seen a lot of your painting and if following your advice gets me and end product which looks anything like yours I'm happy to give it a try :biggrin:

I might continue with my hack job for now and get a table top quality army together and then go back to this guy and redo the skin. or possibly a second daemon prince :victory:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You're doing really well for yourself.
What Midge said was right. More blending of the colors in between layers helps the drastic differences appear minimal. Also, if you water down your colors a lot more on the palette and apply many many thin layers one on top of the other, working up to lighter and lighter colors, you can do less of the actual blending. Hope this helps as well.
Keep up the work!


----------



## Valryke (Jul 30, 2011)

Do you mean to water down the paints to the point were it almost washes another colour on top?
I shall try all these techniques on a smaller model and see how it goes. Thanks for all the advice :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Valryke said:


> Do you mean to water down the paints to the point were it almost washes another colour on top?
> I shall try all these techniques on a smaller model and see how it goes. Thanks for all the advice :biggrin:


You are actually looking for a consistency that is just a tiny bit thinner than skim milk.


----------

